# How many of you have tanks in your bedroom?



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

I've had a 90g and a 20g in my bedroom for about 2 years now. Two filters for the 90, and one for the 20. When I first got the tanks I thought the water would drive me crazy going all the time. The weirdest thing happened to me the other day. I slept somewhere other than my house in a looong time, and I could not go to sleep for the life of me. I'm so used to having running water going 24/7 in my bedroom that I cannot sleep now unless I have some running water making noise. Just wondering if any of you get that weird "something is just wrong and I can't sleep" feeling when you're not in your bedroom with your tank.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i need the tv on with low volume to go to sleep or i cant dunno why..just got used to falling asleep with it on from my pothead days


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a 150 at the foot of my bed!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya man i got my tank eye view to my bed so as i gaze off lookin at my fish it puts me right out,,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It's the only room in my house that does not have a tank :laugh:


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> i need the tv on with low volume to go to sleep or i cant dunno why..just got used to falling asleep with it on from my pothead days


Yeah I haven't had tanks consistently for that long in my room, but I need the TV on sleep time to put me to bed too =D


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one, but getting a second accros the room, a 55 gal, and a 100-125 gallon

the only problem i have had is an occasinal thrash, in the middle of the night from one of my fish in perticualar, who sometimes does that and wakes me up.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have two 29 gallon fish tanks, and a 10 gallon fish tank in my bedroom.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

both of mine are in my basement beside my cpu.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a 20, 55, and another 20 gallon leopard gecko terrarium in my room.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i got my 65long and my 40 reef setup in my room


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have five fish tanks in my bedroom-


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have five fish tanks in my bedroom-


I've got a 5.5 gallon with three pea puffers in the bedroom. Its got a penguin 125 for filteration and I usually keep the water right to the top to minimize splashing. The filter is very quiet too


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a 29 galllon across from my bed. at first i could sleep when I put my tank in my room. Now I dont even notice it anymore. I do have to turn the air off on my powerhead, that thing makes way to much noise.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 65gallon and a 30gallon in my bedroom. I was gonna put a 250gallon next to my bed too!

I don't bother the noise actually, neither does my gf it seems.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have two 75's, a 20 and two 10's in my bedroom... though after I move in a couple weeks I will only have the 20 and 10's in my new room due to space restrictions and not wanting to carry any other tanks upstairs or water in buckets as there is no way to hook up my python on the second floor of my duplex without doing some plumbing work that I am far too lazy to do just to have 30gallons of water a week for water changes. Other than that, between my roomate and I we will have a 29, 40, 29, 40, 75, 75, 125, and 180 at the minimum and maybe a few other tanks... I kind of want to setup a poison dart frog tank.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

i have a 60 and a 65 in my bedroom, the sound of the water doesnt bother me because i have the water high enough so it doesnt make alot of noise. u must have to piss really bad when u wake up LOL


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I never had a tank in my bedroom. there in my family room.AKA finished basement


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 20 long with a magnum 250 on it. The only sound I hear is a low hum from the filter. I like watching my Green Spotted puffers swim around before I go to sleep.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i have a 72-Gallon bowfront AND a 10 gallon in my room.







and there is no noise because i run a Xp3 to my 72G and i keep the 10Gallon full so no splashing.

CK


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I have a 70 gal built into my head board and a 15 gallon on my night stand.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

my wife and I are the same way. Just moved a large tank out of there the other day since we are downsizing in tanks and sleep has been hell now. HAHA


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a 4ft tank in my bedroom with 5 baby reds in it


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a 90,2-75, and a 29 gallon aquarium in my room


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah i gotta 900 gallon that i sleep in with a schoal of caribe's, i can't sleep anywhere else cuz im so used to it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have 3 tanks in my bedroom... 1 180g and 2 80g tank...







!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought i was cool with two 29's and a 10. lol


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

none







1 in the livingroom and three in the basement.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I got a 55 g with a elong right beside my bed. Usually get to watch a nice feeding before bed.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

my 125,55, and 20 are all in my room


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

one 55 gallon tank in my bedroom, containing the sole survivor from 2 of my RBPs' fish spawn...."Comanche"


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I had my 55g in my bedroom for a while then moved and now he's in the living room its weird not sleeping to water falling.....


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a 20g in my bedroom with a baby Sanchezi in it.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

10g in my bedroom

75 gallon in my basement

but i sleep in my basement, and yea the water puts me 2 sleep pretty good


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

i have a really big window ledge so im putting a 46-55 gallon there



a-ronn said:


> I got a 55 g with a elong right beside my bed. Usually get to watch a nice feeding before bed.


lol thats the exact setup im gonna have "55 gallon right next to bed with an elong lol"


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon with 3 reds. It took awhile to get used to the noise of the filters at night when i was trying to sleep but now it doesnt bother me.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

2 55 gall. w/ 2 emperor 400s, 4 802 powerheads, 2 300 watt heaters. its pretty loud and hot in my room


----------



## dtheruler (May 28, 2006)

I have a 75 gallon with 3 natts and a 10 gal hospital tank in my room


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a 55gal tank with 3 reds in it beside my bed and it puts me to sleep every night unless i let the sump get too low then it keeps me awake, i find the water noises soothing.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a 40gal breeder in my room with a ball python in it.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I keep my water right to the top. 
All I hear is a hum from my filters and thats about it.


----------

